#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Building the Farmhouse

## somtamslap

Well, it's a house/bungalow and its on a farm, so it shall from here on in been referred to as the farmhouse.. 

Construction to start later this week, gotta clear my dragon fruit trees from the land first and that is going to be one BASTARD of a job (the dragon fruit being part of the cactus family and tougher than leather)..cracking on with that this afternoon..

Here's a few pics of the farmhouse plan..



Side plan looking in to bedroom and living room



Side looking into bedroom and kitchen



The back



The plan of the front is currently awol..will post it later.

----------


## Nawty

I can relate to that quality of design and architecture

----------


## splitlid

looks good, just on first look, the windows in the kitchen really need to be 1000mm from floor level, as work surfaces are standard 900mm.

just a suggestion :Smile:

----------


## splitlid

oh, i would also consider making a hallway from the lounge/living area into the bedrooms and bathroom.
much better design practice. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Thanks for that.. will take all those suggestions on board...especially the windows one..

----------


## splitlid

something like this, taking the bathroom back 1.2m wont really be a big impact as its already a big room.

----------


## somtamslap

very nice idea..thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Also I would move the front door to the left side of the centre line, closer to the kitchen as it gives you an uninterupted room for the lounge then and can place sitting stuff al around that area and not limited by blocking the doorway.

Not nice having the toilet open to a public area....especially after leaving a log in there with a lingering smell.

----------


## somtamslap

> Also I would move the front door to the left side of the centre line, closer to the kitchen as it gives you an uninterupted room for the lounge then and can place sitting stuff al around that area and not limited by blocking the doorway. Not nice having the toilet open to a public area....especially after leaving a log in there with a lingering smell.


Cheers mate..i'll look into that too, but how dare you suggest my cack stinks!! Nowt but lavender coming out of my arse..

----------


## English Noodles

How much are you expecting the build to cost?

----------


## shunpike

Have you thought of raising the house up. Takes up the same amount of space but frees up space under the house for a larger living area. You could block in a small bathroom/utility room and use the rest as a nice open air area to sip a cold bevvie.

----------


## somtamslap

> How much are you expecting the build to cost?


 480k for the lot..toilet, sinks all the fittings and fixtures. The builder finishes it in a nice wood effect too. Had 4 quotes for the job and they all came out similar.






> Have you thought of raising the house up.


 For sure, but doesn't fit into my budget.

Building starts next week, just finalising the plan. The bloke reckons it'll be done and dusted by late December..we shall see.

----------


## somtamslap

Prelimenary stages of the farmhouse start with ridding the site of my precious dragon fruit trees..but a little demolition can work wonders for the soul..

I arrived on site to find a fairy half-heartedly swinging at the cactus-like trees..



Never being a wall flower in such circumstances, I offered my help. Two minutes later (or was that hours? can't remember, for it twas a scorcher) it looked like this..



We managed to save the 30 posts we took out for re-planting later in the land at the back..I can't speak highly enough of farming dragon fruit. Very little maintenance for a very decent yield.

----------


## pompeybloke

Good luck with it all somtamslap. Shame about the dragon fruit trees though. Were some saved? Very good for you that stuff. Eat it while drinking wine and there's no hangover. 480k seems decent, I'm building a house here in Buriram town for my boys. Just bought 2 plots side by side opposite Big C off the local big man, half mil total, each plot in each of my boys' names (mum, guarantor ofcourse, but I'm sated). We have a house in the sticks but schooling is here, so needed. Will catch up with you as suggested one day. Cheers.

----------


## Bangyai

Looks like a nice straightforward plan. Splitlids proposed alteration looks like it will improve the internal appearance.
Just a thought on the windows. _IF_ you are planning on wood frames its worth noting that Thais don't go in for window sills. The outside frame edge is usually flush to the wall ( least it has been on the houses I've had built). For a little bit more you can have the frames made up to order with the bottom edge about 1" deeper and bevelled then grooved on the underside. This looks neater and keeps the rain out better than a flush fit.
Good luck with it.

----------


## Chairman Mao

looks nice and cosy mate. might build one meself.

----------


## Ciaphas

> Also I would move the front door to the left side of the centre line, closer to the kitchen as it gives you an uninterupted room for the lounge then and can place sitting stuff al around that area and not limited by blocking the doorway.


We built a house of exactly the size and rooms a few years ago (I started a thread about it but didn't get around to finishing it.) Nawty's advise is spot on, in my original design I wanted centre doors but the builders told me to put the door next to the kitchen. It creates a much larger living room which we separated with a corner sofa (loose the breakfast bar you will never use it and it breaks up the space awkwardly). Also your new design for the bathroom works really, as we found out when we did the same.

----------


## somtamslap

Thanks for the comments and suggestions chaps..

Ciaphas, have you got any pics of your place which you could put up on here? Thanks..

----------


## English Noodles

> 480k for the lot..toilet, sinks all the fittings and fixtures. The builder finishes it in a nice wood effect too. Had 4 quotes for the job and they all came out similar.


I will be watching this with interest then, something like that would do me fine, I can then have some nice big party and bbq areas outside.

I may be sending you a PM after the thread is done. :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------


## shunpike

Good luck STS, looking forward to watching.

----------


## DrAndy

> I will be watching this with interest then, something like that would do me fine, I can then have some nice big party and bbq areas outside.


I think that is a good point, something to remember

most of our living is done outside, the inside areas are mainly used for work, cooking or sleeping, so it is great to have large areas where you can have a beer with a few friends, and smaller areas where you can have a coffee etc

----------


## Kaviar

Just another suggestion Somtamslap. I would extend the roof out past the end of the terrace, then you have a nice dry area outside when it rains. Here's my thoughts in a sketch.

----------


## Ciaphas

> Thanks for the comments and suggestions chaps..
> 
> Ciaphas, have you got any pics of your place which you could put up on here? Thanks..


Will do.

Having another look at your design I would recommend that you change the roof so that the rain falls to the side of the house, not onto the veranda. It also means you can extend the roof over the veranda. Another feature that our builders recommended that we are very happy with is putting a smaller roof over the stairs, as it means people can take their shoes of at the bottom of the stairs instead of on the veranda.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers to all again..finalising the plans ready for the big off mid week. Have included some of Splitlids plan as in we will have a recess by the bathroom but only one bedroom door in the recess..3 doors maybe a bit cramped..have mentioned to the builder about building the roof out to the edge of the balcony and he reckoned it'd be 5 - 10 grand extra, nay too bad...

----------


## CharleyFarley

I have experience of letting Thai builders do their own thing, do they ever listen to your requests, and the single most annoying feature is when they do the toilet/shower room they put these small stupid windows in that allows minimal light in.

Make sure you get it done how you want,as you spend a lot of your life in that little room.

----------


## stewart888

Great, fun house to watch being built, look forward to it. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## somtamslap

Stay with me on this one chaps, builder reckons he'll put tools to earth on the 29th..we'll see..useless bastards...

----------


## Twocam

29th seems to be a "good" day...the monks have decreed this is when our build will start too.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Stay with me on this one chaps, builder reckons he'll put tools to earth on the 29th..we'll see..useless bastards...


Did he or not?

----------


## somtamslap

Saying 2nd, 3rd or 4th Nov now..just finishing up another job. We are waiting with baited breath..

----------


## klongmaster

Well today is Tod Khatin and tomorrow Loy Krathong so those two days are out...and of course the rest of the week as well...

----------


## somtamslap

^ The owner of the firm is Chinese..and I've just recieved a phone call informing me he's on site now..haven't given him any cash yet..perhaps he might forget?
Gonna go check it out in a bit..

----------


## English Noodles

Looking forward to it, mate.

----------


## somtamslap

So they've finally pulled their fingers out. A bit of measuring up and what-not was done in the morning and I arrived on site to find this bare footed siamese pentioner going hell for leather on this hole..



What? Is that it?



Gives you an idea of the size..fairly humble

----------


## somtamslap

Materials used for the prelimenary stages arrived..



A pleasant view out back..



That was about the extent of today. Will update on as regular a basis as poss.  Should be quite interesting.

----------


## shunpike

Right on, good to see some action here. Lottsa luck on the build and keep the pix coming!
Cheers! :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

never underestimate a thai pensioner....we have grandpa on the farm, he works away all day, does a better job and more of it than sveral young bucks we have had work there.

----------


## withnallstoke

Nice one Slapper. Don't forget the compulsory purchasing of Lao Khao for the workers on a Friday evening. And don't forget the piccies of the event either.

----------


## somtamslap

> never underestimate a thai pensioner


 The old folk know how to pace themselves..the old squat and scrape method, whilst the youths charge head first into the job for half an hour then sleep for the rest of the day.



> Don't forget the compulsory purchasing of Lao Khao for the workers on a Friday evening


 I'm yet to discover the habits of these creatures..they may be of the fortnightly 36 hour binge variety.

----------


## somtamslap

Day 3 and we've had some rather heated discussions with some folk of Chinese origin about bastard Feng Shui..the house should be turned round at a right angle because it's slightly near a T-Junction..anyway, bollocks I say, just pop one of those little spirit houses in the garden and it'll cancel out all the nastiness..

so on they plod with the foundations..



Getting ready to build the place up a metre or so..

----------


## somtamslap

From the right side of the front..



A couple of pups having a ruck on site..

----------


## somtamslap

Looking at the rooms at the back..





Taken from the back. The bags of dust are rapidly dwindling..



Apparently we will be graced with the devine company of 5 monks on Monday who will be present for the erection of the first posts which in turn will make our bungalow suitable for human occupants..I shan't be attending the ceremony..but I shall be paying for the breakfast of 5 ravenous demi gods.

More to follow on the morrow.

----------


## Nawty

I hope you are not daring the feng shui gods are you.....be prepared for lightning strikes and all kinds of boogey's if you dare...

----------


## somtamslap

^ I'm double daring those mo fo's..really can't be bothered with old wives tales.

Blocks were laid today.

Starting to build up the base..





The neigbour's poultry arrive religiously at 4.30pm when the builders leave. I don't mind them loitering on the site, its the cockadoodledoodling that gets a tad annoying.



Couple of the fruit trees that remain; papaya and mango..

----------


## English Noodles

How long is the build expected to take, start to finish?

----------


## Bangyai

I'm following this with interest sts as your budget and scale is about on a par with what we have in mind should we go ahead with our own build. So far so good by the look of it.

----------


## somtamslap

> How long is the build expected to take, start to finish?


 2 months he reckons..the guy built a friends place, similar scale, in 5 weeks..






> I'm following this with interest sts as your budget and scale is about on a par with what we have in mind should we go ahead with our own build. So far so good by the look of it.


 Cheers..we cut a few corners to keep the cost down but the place will still be structurally sound....I hope...

Going down there in a bit to bless some concrete, just incase the feng shui gods try to interfere..

----------


## Nawty

You gunna pee on it ??

----------


## somtamslap

^ No, we're gonna stick a banana tree in it for some reason..



An attempt to appease the great Bananaros, possibly.

----------


## somtamslap

Still building up the base..it's getting there..

----------


## English Noodles

Good stuff, mate. :Smile:

----------


## bestvue

Looks as though it is progressing well. Looking forward to seeing the final result.
BTW It is usual to put the Loo on an outside wall, makes the plumbing easier !!

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers chaps.

^ I'll have a think about le toillete, but your suggestion sounds logical I must say.

The foundations should be done in the next couple of days..

----------


## somtamslap

Another one taken standing on the top of the pile of blocks stored behind the house. No idea how many they used up to now but a good 80 bags of cement have gone into it so far..

----------


## Loombucket

The Banana tree is a symbol of new life or good beginnings.

Looking good chap, keep it coming.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers for that LB.. Let's hope that old banana tree does it's job.

Putting the floor on now..



They used those reinforced concrete slabs..

----------


## somtamslap

View from the back..



The balcony. I'm thinking hammock, beer and book. Actually I'm just thinking beer, but its the thought that counts..

----------


## wimpy

Are you going to have some vents in the foundation walls?

----------


## somtamslap

Started digging the cesspit..wants to be a damn sight bigger than this..



More over the weekend..

----------


## somtamslap

> Are you going to have some vents in the foundation walls?


 No idea, wimpy. Should I have?

----------


## wimpy

The first house I had built didn't have any, and I had all kinds of problems.  But I had wood floors.

----------


## somtamslap

I'll ask the builder about it although the 'mai pen rai' is a foregone conclusion..

----------


## withnallstoke

Coming on nicely there Slappers.


(PS - like the new avatar. And she does, i'll vouch for it. Reet up the gary)

----------


## Nawty

If he says mai pen rai again....then you walk around with a hammer and knock out some vebt spaces avery couple of metres and say 'mai pen rai'......then tell him to fit vents.

You do need them, do it now before they seal it........it keeps moisture out and keeps airflow under the floor, cools the floor.

Also make sure there is like an access hole, big enough to crawl under so you can send some gimp in to do termite control etc.

----------


## DrAndy

> You do need them, do it now before they seal it........it keeps moisture out and keeps airflow under the floor, cools the floor.


I think they are unnecessary, but useful. Sort of a minor luxury

with the floor and foundation being a concrete box, there should be no real problem

you will get no airflow now anyway, there are several walls in there that would need the vents too

as for Termite control, the plans should have had several pipes installed so that the termite chemical can be pumped in easily. If not, you will need to drill some holes in the floor to pump the stuff into the earth below

----------


## wimpy

Without them I had an amazing build up of moisture, causing buckling of the hardwood floors.

Having access for the exterminators is an excellent idea as well.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, if you have wooden floors, it would cause a problem

in this case, he has concrete. Maybe best to put ceramic tiles down rather than wood, just in case

----------


## jaiyenyen

Make an access hole. send someone in to knock out a few of the blocks in the interior supporting walls. Then get some air bricks put in those outside walls. Do not, I repeat, do not listen to Somchai the builder. You need airflow under that floor mate.

----------


## RPETER65

> Make an access hole. send someone in to knock out a few of the blocks in the interior supporting walls. Then get some air bricks put in those outside walls. Do not, I repeat, do not listen to Somchai the builder. You need airflow under that floor mate.


 
Not sure about the need of airflow with  concrete floor covered wth tile, but you do need a system for killing the bugs that will move in. Our builder put in  series of half in. blue pipe with small holes, then plumbed through the foundation for access to pump in bug spray.

----------


## somtamslap

Thanks for that input gents..will get on his case tomorrow, replace some of the blocks with some airbricks..won't hurt I'm sure.

----------


## pompeybloke

^Definetely! Air bricks to ventilate. Even if it is concrete there's long term damp issues. Won't cost much to knock a few bricks out and stick them in. Gets tedious that 'mai pen rai' shite with the smile of course. Make them do this slap. Looking good!

----------


## pompeybloke

^ p.s two air bricks on each side.

----------


## DrAndy

waste of time putting in airbricks unless you also fit some in the internal walls

----------


## BKKBILL

> waste of time putting in airbricks unless you also fit some in the internal walls


How true. There are at least five dead air rooms in that crawl space. Best to use caution opening up those inner walls.

----------


## Nawty

He has inner walls in the basement ??

----------


## DrAndy

Yes, he does






>

----------


## Nawty

Oh yeah....nice.

What colour will they be.

You should also knock a hole in them then as stated by others.

----------


## somtamslap

> You should also knock a hole in them then as stated by others.


Indeed, he sent one of the minors in with a hammer and chisel today. Plenty of volunteers in the playground.

----------


## somtamslap

They are moving rapido..I'll give them that..

----------


## somtamslap

A bedroom with the door where I didn't want it..gotta love this place..

----------


## somtamslap

If for nothing but their superior health and safety code..

----------


## somtamslap

The chaps were a bit on the slow side today, but they managed to crack on with zee bog..

----------


## somtamslap

A bedroom..



A view from that bedroom..



Those mango trees are in the way, time to sharpen the axe and fell the bastards.

----------


## somtamslap

From the back..

----------


## shunpike

Coming along nicely..leave that mango tho...nice shade tree.

----------


## Nawty

Could cut the lower branches to get a looksie outside and the tree would still provide the shade..

----------


## shunpike

^^Good call Nawty..get the best of both worlds..

----------


## somtamslap

Just two weeks into the build and they're working like men possessed. Should be moved in by Christmas..

----------


## somtamslap

Inside. Living room taken from kitchen..

----------


## somtamslap

A couple of bedrooms..

----------


## somtamslap

And the ale and hammock area..

----------


## English Noodles

Looking good.

----------


## somtamslap

Another one from the side..

----------


## somtamslap

> Looking good.


 Cheers..price has dropped too,,now looking at 460,000 for the lot..

----------


## DrAndy

> And the ale and hammock area..


Is that wide enough?

----------


## somtamslap

^ It'll suffice until I build the sala in a decade or two.

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> 
>  Cheers..price has dropped too,,now looking at 460,000 for the lot..


Well done. Thats gotta be a first. Where was the saving ?

----------


## somtamslap

^ The builder was tallying up the percentage payments and they came to 3 lots of 140,000 and 1 lot of 40,000.. he cocked it up in front of me so that price stood. Only paid him once so far..

----------


## DrAndy

be honest

----------


## Nawty

40k for the party then...

----------


## hillbilly

> Another one from the side..


I have to admit that I have never seen this style of building. But, I do know that the builders do different things in different provinces.

Just concerned about the lack of support beams above the windows.

----------


## Mid

> Just concerned about the lack of support beams above the windows.


good point .

----------


## withnallstoke

> 40k for the party then...


 
To be held in the ale and hammock area. Soon.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Only a 20k reduction in the price and it's gonna be a bring a bottle affair, Lau Kau will do..

----------


## somtamslap

Getting the roof supports ready. And destroying my banana tree in the process, bastard hooligans..

----------


## somtamslap

Plenty of garden to play with. Turf, pond, sala etc..



The chaps and chapesses packing up after a hard day at it. Been good weather for it today up here though, very cool..

----------


## somtamslap

The corn at the back has just been harvested, opening up a nice view..

----------


## somtamslap

> Could cut the lower branches to get a looksie outside and the tree would still provide the shade..


Good thinking...

----------


## somtamslap

Walls are being rendered..



And roofs are going on...

----------


## somtamslap

Labourers are present...

----------


## somtamslap

From the side again..



Plents of garden to play with at the front and the right side of the house too...





Should keep me busy for a few months.

----------


## withnallstoke

If you don't have a house warming, i shall huff and puff and...........

----------


## somtamslap

^ I'm getting a goat for the occasion.

It's a farmhouse, so there must be a farm..and here it is, a stones throw from the house..be in the middle of that tomorrow with a strimmer now the rains stopped..

----------


## withnallstoke

> ^ I'm getting a goat for the occasion.


I'll bring me wellies.

----------


## Lung William

I also built a house about 4 years ago and a couple of mistakes I made were:=
1 fitting wooden widows. The quality of the wood is crap and constantly need repainting, Fit UPVC.
2 When the roof goes on Plug all the holes. Our attic is home to bats lizards,rats and sparrows.
3 Watch the building daily. If I hadnt all the pipes and cables would be on the outside of the walls. Everything we take for granted in the west aint so here.

----------


## Nawty

> fitting wooden widows


Really ?

----------


## good2bhappy

traveling upto my farm next weekend
Great thread and food for thought.

----------


## wimpy

I believe black anodized aluminum is cheaper than UPVC and holds up well.

----------


## chassamui

Continue to follow with interest and admiration. Getting close to the exciting bit.

----------


## English Noodles

Yes, it's a great thread!

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers for the comments, chaps..yes, the exciting part coming forthwith..roofing tiles were bought today, we opted for a terracotta colour, buggered if I want blue up there like so many of the locals seem to choose.

The buzz around site today was that unskilled, physical labour was needed...my time to shine...I dragged the nephew of GTA rampaging fame down with me to take out his aggressions in a healthier way.. the cesspit needs digging...



Typical..



Be back on the case tomorrow, It's gotta go 2 metres deep, by a metre or so across and 2 metres in length.

----------


## somtamslap

Health and safety laws definetly don't exist. Not only would this welder be booted off site back in Blighty, he'd also be locked up for being insane..

----------


## somtamslap

Interior rendering nearly finito. Should be tarting up the exterior tomorrow..

----------


## English Noodles

Looking good, they certainly don't hang about.

----------


## somtamslap

^ yes mate, coming along very lively indeed..another 2-3 weeks we'll be in there at this rate..gotta go down in a bit to show him where I want sockets and things...

----------


## DrAndy

> Just concerned about the lack of support beams above the windows.
> 			
> 		
> 
> good point .


 
they tend not to bother with lintels in infilled walls, something I found disturbing

using the window frame as support for the bricks/blocks above is not a good idea

----------


## DrAndy

> I also built a house about 4 years ago and a couple of mistakes I made were:=
> 1 fitting wooden widows. The quality of the wood is crap and constantly need repainting, Fit UPVC.
> 2 When the roof goes on Plug all the holes. Our attic is home to bats lizards,rats and sparrows.
> 3 Watch the building daily. If I hadnt all the pipes and cables would be on the outside of the walls. Everything we take for granted in the west aint so here.


 
as for 1., disagree   Use good quality wood like teak and they are great
              UPVC is Ok in a brand new building but quite nasty to look at

as for 2. you can never plug all the holes, but who cares. We have a colony of    bats, lizards and birds up there; they are very nice neighbours

as for 3. agree, as in any building anywhere in the world

----------


## somtamslap

Took a trip over the fields with a strimmer today, about 500 metres as the crow flies..the noi naa (custard apple) plot needs to be trimmed before it turns into dense jungle..5 rai of it..



Well, it's a start at least..



cost me 40 baht in petrol just to do that poxy bit.

----------


## somtamslap

Back to the dwellings and the interior rendering is just about done..



From the back right bedroom looking out..you can see the positions I marked for the light switch and one of the sockets to the right of the door about half way up,,would usually put the sockets lower but my daughter seems to be taking a keen interest in getting hold of anything she shouldn't be and I don't trust some of these folk remember to put those safety plugs in...

----------


## somtamslap

Starting to build up around the posts on the balcony for the tree trunk look, gonna have knots in them and all sorts..



More on the morrow, when the roof should be on.

----------


## Muadib

This may be a silly question, but when will the workman be putting the ceiling up -or- is the plan to leave it open up to the roof level... 

I must admit, I am a bit perplexed by Thai building techniques... The mix of block & brick looks a bit haphazard to me, along with the lack of support beams above doorways / windows...

----------


## somtamslap

> This may be a silly question, but when will the workman be putting the ceiling up -or- is the plan to leave it open up to the roof level...


 There will be a ceiling, how and when I couldn't tell you.






> I must admit, I am a bit perplexed by Thai building techniques... The mix of block & brick looks a bit haphazard to me, along with the lack of support beams above doorways / windows...


Initially, I felt the same..but then I thought, fuck it.

----------


## DrAndy

good thought

nobody will notice once it is rendered

----------


## Muadib

Very good, carry on...  :Smile: 

Nice thread BTW...

----------


## splitlid

> good thought
> 
> nobody will notice once it is rendered


until the render cracks and the windows wont open. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

besides that, no problems

----------


## somtamslap

It's either too hot or cold to open them anyway..

*sweeps problem under rug*

----------


## splitlid

:Smile:  :Smile: 
great attitude mate, enjoy.

----------


## Muadib

Windows and doors are over-rated anyway...  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

bloody nuisances, always shut when you want them to be open, and vice-versa

----------


## somtamslap

Exactly..superficial asthetics hold no sway with me...apart from the forth coming wooden appearance of the manor.

----------


## Nawty

I was offered to dig my cesspit......for 200b a day I hired someone and watched.

----------


## Tao

> and one of the sockets to the right of the door about half way up,,would usually put the sockets lower but my daughter seems to be taking a keen interest in getting hold of anything she shouldn't be and I don't trust some of these folk remember to put those safety plugs in...



We had all our sockets changed to the type with a shutter over each of the holes when the little one was mobile enough to start playing.  Keeps those little fingers out nicely.  I'd consider them before having your sockets that high.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just get proper British sockets. They are available in Home Pro.

----------


## chassamui

i had my UK property rewired recently and all the sockets were repositioned 2ft off the floor. Sparks told me it was new disability rules.

It will help as you get older to have them more accessible.

Someone has since told me the sparks was talking shite and no such rule exists except for new builds?

----------


## somtamslap

Oh fucking splendid..and it all goes horribly tits up. 

My atm card has gone walk about, think I left the fuking thing in a machine..my bank book is also not present as it was put through a rigorous cycle in the washing machine..the bastards in my bank won't let me take any cash out as I need a new bank book from my home branch, which is not here but in bastard Koh Samui the other end of the country...fantastic..

Leaving tomorrow morning..bus, train, withnallstoke's gaff, piss up, mini bus, boat, motorbike rental, bank, pub, bed

Follow the action here folks, gonna be a bumpy ride.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Your ATM card probably needs a holiday!  Great progress for 5 weeks from start up and with the rice harvest in the middle!......Your builder will be in demand!  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

^^Are you going to be stopping off in Bangkok at all?

----------


## somtamslap

Possibly on the way back mate..I've managed to get the rest of the week off work so I'm not really on any tight schedule apart from getting the cash to the builder, who has is gonna work through any how..

----------


## Nawty

make sure you close and move the account...

----------


## chassamui

Can meet you off the boat mate and give you a lift to the bank and then on to the pub. Let me know when you arrive and i'll do the rest.

----------


## somtamslap

> Great progress for 5 weeks


 Just 2.5 weeks on the build rodge..yes, very quick.



[QUOTE="Nawty"]make sure you close and move the account...[/QUOTE Yes, definetly and change banks altogether when this is done too, rude bastards.






> Can meet you off the boat mate and give you a lift to the bank and then on to the pub. Let me know when you arrive and i'll do the rest.


Very decent of you mate, pm sent.

----------


## somtamslap

Hang on.. they aren't terracotta....



Too late, never mind..actually quite happy with them though..although there is a lesson to be learnt here, which I'm unable to teach without the use of some rather unsavoury sexual expletives..so, it'll do...

----------


## somtamslap

Le toilette..it's not a bad size actually, certainly shat in smaller..



More hap-hazardry..

----------


## somtamslap

A couple more views..





Be the last pics for a few days as I've got to go to Samui, where I intend to be appalling.

----------


## DrAndy

have an appalling time

thanks for the pics, it looks good...sort of

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Just concerned about the lack of support beams above the windows.
> ...


The light weight loof tile should help.

----------


## Nawty

Big difference between the cost of those 2...terracotta and the cement sheet tiles.....hope you are not as forgiving with that ??

----------


## tschinasi

> looks good, just on first look, the windows in the kitchen really need to be 1000mm from floor level, as work surfaces are standard 900mm.
> 
> just a suggestion


Dead on man.Look for faucet hight,under windows also. :mid:

----------


## somtamslap

> Big difference between the cost of those 2...terracotta and the cement sheet tiles.....hope you are not as forgiving with that ??


 Just terracotta coloured mate, not an actual proper real tile..way above me price range..

Down in Chumphon at the mo after the worst train journey in the history of journies..bastyard train kept breaking down..got in at 4am as oppose to 9pm..after spending half my cash on very expensive cans of Leo..

----------


## English Noodles

^Good to see your still shepherding the thread whilst on your travels. :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

are we there yet /

----------


## shunpike

I'm starting to like those non-terra cotta tiles (what are they made of, some kind of metal?), apart from being a lot cheaper they are sleeker...I find the T-C tiles to be a bit bulky. I've read that there really isn't much difference in durability..just that the non-TC tiles look cheap to many people. Is this true??

Good luck in yer travels STS! (might be too late for these wishes...)

----------


## somtamslap

Well, that was an interesting little excursion...

Nipping down to the house in a min to see what's happening..

----------


## somtamslap

Seems they've eased up on the gas a touch..I was semi expecting to be sleeping in it tonight..still could do, but I would wake up with severe hyperthermia..it is absolutely freezing up there at the moment..campfires will be a nightly thing when we move there, for the dogs as well as us..nice Christmas touch though..

Roof's on. exterior render been given the first screed..

----------


## somtamslap

They're putting these boards under the roof outside, not sure what it is..gypsum maybe..



View from the back..quite a conctrety look..will tart it up with some hanging baskets after the final effect has gone on..



More tomorrow..when the kitchen should start looking like a kitchen.

----------


## chassamui

Starting to look livable. I hope the boards are something more water resistant than gypsum.
Glad you got back ok.

----------


## Top Cat

> Starting to look livable. I hope the boards are something more water resistant than gypsum.
> Glad you got back ok.


Looks more like a lightweight material. Such as asbestos/cement panel board. Are asbestos containing materials banned in Thailand? Probably not.

Anyway if it is asbestos/cement panel board, low risk and little to worry about once fixed into place and not disturbed.

----------


## English Noodles

> Are asbestos containing materials banned in Thailand?


No, they certainly are not, and if you are interested in the use of asbestos in Thai construction then this link is a good place to start. Asbestos in Thailand

----------


## Mr R Sole

> ^ The builder was tallying up the percentage payments and they came to 3 lots of 140,000 and 1 lot of 40,000.. he cocked it up in front of me so that price stood. Only paid him once so far..


That's the best part about it so far for me...gotta love it when they cock up in front of you...for your benefit..

----------


## somtamslap

Not alot happened in the past 2 days, think they're mustering up some power for the big push..

Made a start in the kitchen, this is the 'breakfast bar'..although I never eat breakfast thought it would open up the room nicely and its somewhere to pop the laptop and a beer of a chilly evening..



A kitchen sink and a bathroom basin somewhere in that packaging..



Cesspit's done. Gonna have to build up the land around them one way or another..



Hopefully be a decent quotent of progression tomorrow..

----------


## Loombucket

Coming along nicely now. Are you going for a 'full on western' a Thai style or a half and half kitchen?

----------


## Ban H

[QUOTE=DrAndy;1239251]


> as for 2. you can never plug all the holes, but who cares. We have a colony of    bats, lizards and birds up there; they are very nice neighbours


Er yes you can plug all the holes in a roof - there called soffit vents! Cheap as chips
 :cmn:

----------


## somtamslap

Had a very small spanner thrown in the works..nowt to cry about, the chaps will resume tomorrow all being well..bastard money (and the lack of it) always slows down these projects...

----------


## English Noodles

Have you managed to get the spanner free yet? :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Takes a while to free those fecking little spanners alright... :Smile: ...not been touched since the last pics..who'd thought money'd be so important,,,just weighed him in..back on the case tomorrow, still got crimbo moving in, in mind..

----------


## shunpike

Choke dee STS...enjoying the thread mate.

----------


## English Noodles

How big is the plot of land you are building on?

----------


## Nawty

about the size of the foundations probably.

But believe there is several rai surrounding it.

----------


## somtamslap

> Choke dee STS...enjoying the thread mate


 Cheers mate, SHOULD be springing back to life tomorrow..gave the cheeky bastard the last payment on tuesday..he just phoned the mrs to say they'd be on the case tomorrow..initially he said wednesday (just gone)...nil deparandum..






> How big is the plot of land you are building on?


 The actual plot is 100 t/w..but yes, we have a few rai out the back too.

Tomorrow then chaps, I hope.

----------


## crazyswede

*Got to say i was a bit* *sceptical when i saw the drawings on the first page here but* *the result this far is great!*   :Very Happy: 
*
CS//*

----------


## Bangyai

Found this design on the net and thought the ground floor plan was similar to STS's design , a kind of variation on the theme.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Aye, that's pretty much it, turned at a right angle..bigger living areas and smaller bedrooms..looks nice.

Back at the ranch, the builder obviously decided that he'd kept us waiting long enough and sent down 8 chaps to continue the job..

Pics were taken this evening, and my, ahem, camera doesn't fair too well in anything but decent sunlight, so excuse the quality..

He's started tarting up the balcony and adding the wood effect..look at the far left post on the balcony, close up it looks all woody, you can see the knobbly bits in this pic..

----------


## somtamslap

A log cabin effect at the top on both sides..



The finish looks very nice once its complete.

----------


## somtamslap

They also made a start on the step..again, will be a rustic finish..



More on the morrow..we're on the final straight..

----------


## somtamslap

The state of play today..still making the balcony look pretty..

----------


## somtamslap

A few close ups of the wood effect they're using..

----------


## baldrick

that stair looks on the piss in relation to the verandah

----------


## somtamslap

Should look pretty decent after a coat or two of paint..





Kitchen should be cracked on with tomorrow..but it;s hard to tell how these chaps are gonna do things..I'm still minus a ceiling..

----------


## somtamslap

> that stair looks on the piss in relation to the verandah


Maybe the angle I took the pic..or the ground sloping ever so slightly from right to left..or indeed, it might be pissed..I'll check tomorrow.

----------


## danno5

the wood effect is pretty cool...

----------


## somtamslap

^ Thanks mate...concrete..the poor mans wood..

Cracked on with some more exterior decoration today. Starting to get that rustic mediteranean (blatant wrong spelling) look..

----------


## somtamslap

A close up of the handy work..



And one from the side..

----------


## somtamslap

More in a couple of days..bastards are buggering off to another job in Khao Yai...looks like my hopes of being moved in by crimbo have bitten the dust..

----------


## smeden

nice pics       :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Coming together nicely.

----------


## Loombucket

> Starting to get that rustic mediteranean (blatant wrong spelling) look..


I quite like it, and that poor mans wood effect will look nice when it is painted up. Keep it coming.

----------


## shunpike

Really taking shape now STS, any ideas on a colour scheme yet for the exterior?

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers chaps..as far as the colour scheme goes, I'm gonna go for a mdtrn beigy coat..the builder gives the final render a nice finish and adds other colours in certain places to give it that rural look,,the log effect at the top will be a dark brown.

----------


## Bangyai

Looking really good. I guess if you were keen you could ' camp out ' in it over Christmas as its not to hot right now. Just rig up some mosquito nets and get blotto.

Its amazing what you can do with concrete/cement. The fake rustic look it pretty neat when you consider how it will look with a bit of paint. You've managed to get a lot of house for a reasonable amount of money . Yep, and it seems like only yesterday that you were grafting away for a pitance down in Ko Samui. Time flys.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers Bangers..yep the poor mans wood has saved the day as far as asthetics go..looking forward to the final product. 




> Yep, and it seems like only yesterday that you were grafting away for a pitance down in Ko Samui.


Yep, making way for rich bastards to build houses.. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Cheers chaps..as far as the colour scheme goes, I'm gonna go for a mdtrn beigy coat..the builder gives the final render a nice finish and adds other colours in certain places to give it that rural look,,the log effect at the top will be a dark brown.


Just keep an eye on them, as they're a bunch of colour-blind fekkers.

----------


## Nawty

See if you can find someone to paint the wood like real wood. You see a lot of painted concrete wood around here and welllll....it looks like painted concrete.

But some, if done well can look very real.

Nice job so far.

----------


## BKKBILL

"I quite like it, and that poor mans wood effect will look nice when it is painted up. Keep it coming."

slap a little tung oil on the poor mans wood I hear it smells real perdy.

Very nice job makes for a reasonable priced home.

----------


## somtamslap

Here we go then..starting to get to the juicy bit, although these guys seem to be having 2 days on 2 days off at the mo..

The poor man's wood is on..bit dark at the mo for my tastes, but will lighten in time..



One from the side, I'm pretty happy with the log cabin effect up top..

----------


## somtamslap

A close up of the wood on the steps..I think its teak..



Another from the front..

----------


## somtamslap

A couple of the workers doing their bit..



Chasing out for the electric..

----------


## somtamslap

Kitchen's getting there..although those white cupboards simply must go..or failing that. take a lick of paint..



Back on the case tomorrow I hope, when the exterior colour should be going on..beige I'm hoping.

----------


## pompeybloke

Looks bloody marvellous slap!

----------


## Bangyai

> Looks bloody marvellous slap!


Absolutely !! Does your price of 460,000 ( 480,000) include the fitted kitcjhen units ? If so.....fook me , you have done well !!

----------


## Propagator

I must say that it is turning out well - surprising what a lick of paint can do

----------


## ferretface

excellent thread slap.

----------


## somtamslap

Cheers chaps..yep the paint makes a difference..looked like a concrete box before..




> Does your price of 460,000 ( 480,000) include the fitted kitcjhen units ?


 Actually mate, had to by those myself (the cabinets) came to 2000bt for the pair..I will probably end up spending 10k in total, more than the 460,000..

----------


## baldrick

your wood effect looks great

----------


## English Noodles

Yup, coming along nicely. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> That is so nice collection.Well after finding your this comment there is no need for any book reading search of last few years.I like your idea for distributing the books by years.


Agreed!

----------


## chassamui

Will you be on the verandah sinking a few cold ones on christmas day mate?

----------


## somtamslap

^ Already christened the balcony with a couple of beers a few days back..be nice when I can actually sleep in there too..these guys are slowing up big time..no show for three days..not sure about today, will check later. You would of thought that since they've come this far they'd get in there and blitz it...no such luck with these apes though.

----------


## BKKBILL

They seem to be acting like you paid in full.

----------


## somtamslap

I've given him the lions share for sure, but kept back 50k..I'll keep him waiting for it when the jobs done I think..

----------


## satapadak

That porch looks nice!  Gimme yer address and I'll be sitting there one morn.

----------


## jizzybloke

Any more developments Sts?

----------


## somtamslap

Nope..nowt since my last post on here..they've had a bout 3 weeks off now..wife phoned him yesterday, said he'd deffo be coming today..I'll take that with a large pinch of salt...

Regardless..it WILL be finished by the end of the month latest..one way or another..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Regardless..it WILL be finished by the end of the month latest..one way or another..


In by Christmas, you reckon?

----------


## somtamslap

Right, ok..

To cut a long story short, I wanna kill everyone.

The builder, Twat-Features I think his name is, reluctantly rolled up after a 3 week break with very little explanation and half heartedly put an under-coat on the exterior..bit back to front?..yes, so was that tosser...ta ta, fuck of my job u chinese piece of shit,,to be fair (to me) I'd let alot go with this knob and I'd been hearing bad things about him over recent weeks..so we managed to fuck him off without losing financially and more importantly without me getting arrested for GBH..so, win-win really,,

Anyway, this was his last mark on the bungalow..

----------


## somtamslap

New chaps arrived and started putting the ceiling on..

----------


## somtamslap

The kitchen,,minus tiles on work tops and such (courtesy of the twat),,gonna be a nightmare to keep clean..just goes to show..if u wanna job done as u want..stand behind the worker and point a gun at his head..





All ruddy good fun really,, :mid:

----------


## Bangyai

Been there, done that and I know how you felt. Why do they do it ? Do 90% of the work, collect 90% of the cash then just go to pieces. It often happens that the head honcho, once he has the money , is a bit tardy in paying some or all of his siblings because he has pissed the money up the wall on himself or something similar. He loses his work force, loses the plot and the home owner has to get someone else in. Ah well, never mind, the money you kept back should be almost enough to finish it off. Could even do a bit of painting yourself and save some cash.

----------


## withnallstoke

Maybe the house warming should be arranged to coincide with the lynching?

----------


## somtamslap

> Been there, done that and I know how you felt. Why do they do it ? Do 90% of the work, collect 90% of the cash then just go to pieces.


 You live and learn..I'd heard about this before..but never had it smacked right in my face like that..






> Maybe the house warming should be arranged to coincide with the lynching?


 I think the builder is in alot of shit with someone else at the mo..let them do him first, but I'll be first to put the boot in when he's down.  :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Are the worktops just lacquered concrete? You really need to think about putting something else on there - fek knows what though.

----------


## English Noodles

Could tile it.

----------


## wimpy

I like polished concrete counter-tops very much.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I like polished concrete counter-tops very much.


They do look quite good, but will they hold up to daily use?

----------


## mobs00

> Could tile it.


I was going to say the same thing. It should be fairly easy to just tile the counter tops, put a trim piece around the edges and lift the sink so it rests on top of the tile.

----------


## somtamslap

Been busy as feck of late..

Here's a few pic I took a couple of days back..



The ceiling's on..been smoothed out since..will put pics up later..

----------


## somtamslap

We also have electric..



Put some more pics up later..should be tiling over the weekend.

----------


## English Noodles

It's getting there, mate. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Slowly but surely..when I said I'd be moved in by Crimbo, I absolutely forgot what fucking country I live in..

----------


## English Noodles

^Theres always this year, mate.  :Wink:

----------


## withnallstoke

I do like the Thai style dimmer switch.

----------


## sabang

Well the end product is shaping up like it'll be nice, solly to hear of the builders hassle. 'After the event' advice unfortunately, but I think the best protection against this sort of stuff (which seems to happen a lot here) is to set up the payment schedule- up front, and preferably in writing- so that it is not worth it financially for the bloke to walk away prematurely. Which basically means the final 10-15% (his main profit) of the dosh is paid after job completion and inspection by yourself.

Anyhow, you're in the home stretch now. I'm sure you'll be in there by Xmas.  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Anyhow, you're in the home stretch now. I'm sure you'll be in there by Xmas.


Which year, roughly?

----------


## chassamui

^Do you think if i ship him a slab of Marstons he could finish it himself?

----------


## somtamslap

^ Yes, yes he could.. :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Do you think if i ship him a slab of Marstons he could finish it himself?





> Yes, yes he could


Bollox. The only disappearing trick somtam could do with a slab of Peddie is if he sat on the fickers one at a time.

----------


## somtamslap

Withnall has been known to swallow queen size beds with his arris..

I can pm u my address for the Marstons to get ball rolling if you like Chas??.. :Smile:

----------


## customax

ok, it looks good

----------


## crazyswede

> Withnall has been known to swallow queen size beds with his arris..


*Withnall ... is that A.T.B you talking about here ?*

----------


## BKKBILL

So where are the little green wires in that electrical box?

----------


## Nawty

As you know, plenty of stone shops up the road. go find a nice piece of granite to put on top of the counter and let it hang over the edge a couple of centimetres....if the sink is in....that ok, you can incorporate it and make the granite sit slightly over the sink and then waterproof seal under it and it will look real good like..

----------


## Nawty

> I do like the Thai style dimmer switch.


you just have to touch the red and white wires together to dim each time.....nuttin could be simpler.

----------


## teddy

nice thread - I like reading stuff like this

keep the pics coming

----------


## lozillionaire

Your house looks great mate; amazing work with the budget that you were working with.

----------


## sunsetter

lovin it, more!!!!

----------


## somtamslap

Patience is a virtue..so I've learnt..windows to be put in tomorrow, so I've been told, we've ordered the tiles for floor and bathroom which will be here on the 5th (of this month)..well, that's what they're saying and I'm gonna paint the bloody thing myself, next weekend..fact.  :Smile:

----------


## maraudingscot

Absolutely brilliant. Good coverage and very interesting article. Love the pics and progress. Has eased my fear, about g/f (future wife) harping on about house etc etc. 480,000 Baht (plus extras I guess  :mid: ) a reasonable price for house! lol 

Love it

----------


## maraudingscot

:Confused: 

Well another month has past, and no word from Somtamslap!!!

Is he still busy painting? Has the final touches just gotten to much?


Is he away on holiday?

Just wondering! :mid:

----------


## somtamslap

^ No, he's still here.




> Is he still busy painting?


Funny you mention it..just finished cleaning the brushes and rollers after applying the first of two coats for the exterior..lovely couple of days..had bbc radio 2 for company all the way..

After a few other complications..ie lack of dosh..the floor tiles and bog will be being sorted tomorrow..pics to follow..

Your continued patience is much appreciated gentlemen..

----------


## Deris

Suprised he has time to paint considering having to take care of his new bull.

----------


## maraudingscot

> ^ No, he's still here.


brilliant, glad of that  :Smile: 




> Is he still busy painting?





> Funny you mention it..just finished cleaning the brushes and rollers after applying the first of two coats for the exterior..lovely couple of days..had bbc radio 2 for company all the way..


Well enjoy radio 2 while you can, no doubt BBC will axe it in their cut backs to justify their continuing exsistance!




> Your continued patience is much appreciated gentlemen..


looking forward to seeing them  :tieme:

----------


## somtamslap

Finally, we're back on some sort of track.

I left it in the wife's capable hands to pick the floor tiles (mine have been pretty much washed of the whole thing..a what the fuck ever, sort of attitude).

However, when I saw these, I started caring again..I picked one up and headed towards my mrs with it..my intention, to batter her..



Fortunately, for her and my sanity..there was a joint order of tiles and these were for someone else..a blind retard by the looks of things..(absolutely no offence meant if you have these in your house..just not my cup of rosie lee..)

The mrs went for an off white, sort of coffee ish effect..

Here they are being put down..

----------


## somtamslap

We've got this style going up on the kitchen wall..three tiles high..



And these in the bathroom, along with plain white..

----------


## somtamslap

Ceiling is on..just needs a lick of paint, which I shall administer..



Gave the place the first coat on the exterior last weekend, will probbaly go over it with a slightly darker colour..cat foot-prints up it already..bastards..



Windows ordered and delivered..should be going on this following week..



Once the front door is up, I'm in there..

More on the morrow..bog content.

----------


## Bangyai

Looking good...... was wondering what the progress was. Hows the budget holding up ?

----------


## maraudingscot

Cool. Looking good.

You should have gone with the flowery ones!  :mid:   Just imagine walking through from the bedroom first thing in the morning!! lol would have been 

Wake up.

Put dark glasses on! OK ready for them tiles. :Smile: 

Good build and nice thread, though I get the impression from your last post that you are a little fedup with it all now!!!

You'll be glad when its finished and you can get in there. It will all be worth it in the end.

Regards

----------


## somtamslap

> Hows the budget holding up ?


 Still under the 460k mark..with tiles windows and all..bought the bog today, that was 3k..yes!..it's a flusher..gone are the days of pouring buckets of water down there first thing in the morning, bleary eyed..not the best way to start the day..

The shower will bring it up to the 460k plus paint and odds and sods for the interior should see us on about 480k done and dusted..





> Good build and nice thread, though I get the impression from your last post that you are a little fedup with it all now!!!


 yep, just wanna get in there now..although I'm enjoying this bit coming together and doing some of the work myself..I won't give any sort of a time frame as to when I think it'll be finished as that seems to bring bad luck..but we should be in by Christmas.. :Smile:

----------


## Deris

So will this be your primary residence when it's done? It has a western (think cowboy if your not from the USA) feel or look to it. Just make sure to build a nice strong pen, to hold that extra family member, in the back. Unless you cook it up as part of the move in party.

Looking good.

(Had to add my 'Looking good' to the others, but it does look good so what else could I say..)

----------


## somtamslap

> Just make sure to build a nice strong pen, to hold that extra family member, in the back


 He's lurking in the garden at the moment..just out of shot  in the front view pic of the house..said to the mrs, when we move in, either he's out (of the fucking garden at least and tethered to a tree somewhere, preferably in different province) or I am..I've started looking at the price of apartments already.. :mid:

----------


## danno5

Looks good, and had a good laugh about the tiles. The ones you got look good...I've had to shake my head looking at alot of the threads on this site when I see a nice house and then the tile selection!

----------


## baldrick

> Ceiling is on.


did you put any insulation on top of it ?

----------


## somtamslap

> did you put any insulation on top of it ?


 I wasn't present at the time of installation but I'd hazard an educated guess of, no, I didn't..never gets too hot round here anyway..well, it didn't until this year..wtf is going on with the weather!!

----------


## English Noodles

How many square meters of inside living space, Slappa?

----------


## somtamslap

^ Only 64..and another 17 outside..ample for now..but we're expecting other nipper in 4 months, so it'll start getting a bit crowded..be smashing a wall down over the next couple of years to make another room..plus I want a balcony joined onto the back of our room at some point..

But we'll make do for now.

----------


## English Noodles

Cheers, I just knocked the thread up to 5 stars. 7,500k per sqm, not bad. The advantage I will have when building my place is that a good friend (a fellow geordie) owns a Marble and Granite place here in Bangkok and will supply all my flooring, Kitchen tops and bathroom wall coverings for cost price. My marble flooring is going to work out at less than B300 sqm. :Smile:

----------


## maraudingscot

> be smashing a wall down over the next couple of years to make another room..plus I want a balcony joined onto the back of our room at some point...


 
Somtam, lol you have just about finished building your hoooossse, and no you are talking about demolishing part of it and rebuilding? lol 

COOOOL, this thread could be running for a few years ::chitown:: 

I do hope that you will keep us updated on the alterations when you start?

----------


## SiamRick

I have a feeling you're keeping the worst bits from us,   :durh:    if other house building threads are anything to go by. If not, you are the embodiment  of  Lord Buddha.   :goldcup: 

I might have missed it but where is this log cabin palace  being built?

----------


## BKKBILL

> I have a feeling you're keeping the worst bits from us,     if other house building threads are anything to go by. If not, you are the embodiment  of  Lord Buddha.  
> 
> I might have missed it but where is this log cabin palace  being built?


Maybe you should just read the thread.

----------


## Nawty

I kind of like that first tile....loud, but not roaring loud...

----------


## somtamslap

> I kind of like that first tile....loud, but not roaring loud...


 The first tile is the type you see in old peoples houses, more often than not speckled with betlenut spit and home to several very big and uncomfortable pieces of wooden furniture..

We've tiled over the top of the kitchen worktops now and the bathroom will be done by this evening..I'll be on there to give it a warm welcome later..pics to follow, gents..

----------


## SiamRick

> Originally Posted by SiamRick
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you're keeping the worst bits from us,     if other house building threads are anything to go by. If not, you are the embodiment  of  Lord Buddha.  
> 
> I might have missed it but where is this log cabin palace  being built?
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just read the thread.


The first part was more a compliment to the OP's seemingly relaxed attitude, not to mention his entertaining story telling style. Second, the OP doesn't reveal his bit of heaven (which is entirely up to him).  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Rick, posh part of Issan, we have a Tesco Lotus, don't you know..To give you more of an idea, a stones throw from Khao Yai National Park...it's not all been smiles and sunshine either..the Chinese builder who started the job has made it on to 'The List'.

Back to the abode and the floor tiles are on and complete..



As are the work top tiles..they look alright..



The 'breakfast bar'..where I'll will never eat breakfast..although I may rest a cup of tea on it every now and then..

----------


## somtamslap

Moving onto the bog now..re the water container..I have no fucking idea whatsoever..



It's not a bad size but I'd prefer a bigger window, Clarice..to see a tree or maybe even some water..



The toilette..I remember a decade or so ago, I was travelling around the U.S and was in some redneck bar in Louisiana, went for a dump and the toilet was right out in the open for every fucker to see..no wall, just a shitter in the middle of the bathroom..I was desperate, so I ran in whipped down the trousers at lightening speed and sat on the dunny praying no one would come in..no such luck, so old fat dude with a walrus mustache came in and started pissing in the urinal that was basically next to this toilet.."Hey boy..many times over the years have I sat in that very spot and enjoyed taking a nice long shit" he said...

Well, hopefully I'll enjoy much of the same on this..



It'll be functioning by tomorrow evening now..so I've been told.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Moving onto the bog now..re the water container..I have no fucking idea whatsoever..


If you've got a proper shiter, why are they fitting the water container?

Nice house btw. Good work! :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> If you've got a proper shiter, why are they fitting the water container?


 One of the mrs's brain waves..I have thoroughly cross-examined her motives for wanting it put in but I still




> have no fucking idea whatsoever






> Nice house btw. Good work


Thanks, mate..it's nearly there..

----------


## maraudingscot

mmmm surely its two different  bathroom!  tiles on the wall? tiles on the floors?  or am I looking at the photos wrongly! maybe they are not in sequances.  Yes I know fussy b****r :mid:

----------


## sunsetter

> .."Hey boy..many times over the years have I sat in that very spot and enjoyed taking a nice long shit" he said...


that did it for me!!!  :Smile:  made me chuckle

----------


## hillbilly

> Moving onto the bog now..re the water container..I have no fucking idea whatsoever..


Perhaps some background might help. In the days past when water pipes were finally introduced into Thais' homes, the problem was that half of the time the water pumping station was not working.

Hence, the idea of a bigger tank when the water did not flow. In this way the family could always take a shower. I have seen some water tanks where you could actually go swimming in.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> In the days past when water pipes were finally introduced into Thais' homes, the problem was that half of the time the water pumping station was not working.


Days present up here...

----------


## English Noodles

> re the water container..I have no fucking idea whatsoever..


Get them to tear it out now mate before you go any further, total nonsence, there is no way that would be in my bathroom.

----------


## jandajoy

And they're not a bad idea.

Our government water supply dies 5 days ago.

Our well is dry. Rented property.

We're getting a limited amount from our neighbor who sunk a boor a lot deeper than ours.

What ever you do, set your self up with your own, independent boor. Go down a hundred miles if that what it takes. but get it sorted.

In our new place I'll be spending whatever it takes to ensure a good constant and clean as possible flow.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ precisely good point
love to take a bucket bath

----------


## jandajoy

We got back this afternoon.

Never seen the river so low.

reports from neighbours that people are walking across to Laos.

----------


## English Noodles

Keep water in large urns outside the house, no need what-so-ever for that thing inside the bathroom.

----------


## somtamslap

> Perhaps some background might help. In the days past when water pipes were finally introduced into Thais' homes, the problem was that half of the time the water pumping station was not working


Yep, this was the wife's summary..

I'll lump it..as in, not like it..

----------


## sunsetter

great fun these things, get yourself a snorkel, or bamboo tube (ninja style) and hide in it, then jump out on the missus, lots of fun  :Smile: 

the big jars are a better idea though,more room in the bathroom,look quite nice outseide too, and you end up having to clean those tanks, pain in the arse

----------


## withnallstoke

> I'll lump it..as in, not like it..


Put the bog inside it so that others can enjoy the symphony of your dawn chorus whilst they shower, without having to watch you grimmace.

----------


## somtamslap

> without having to watch you grimmace


 a grimmace that always ends with a smirk of satisfaction for a job well done..

----------


## cjustice

Looking good, i see you been hard at it, you will be happy to move in i am sure, if your not already,,i am building one myslef, House of Charles/Noon/Maya,, it has been fun,, good luck and keep it looking good,

----------


## somtamslap

> great fun these things, get yourself a snorkel, or bamboo tube (ninja style) and hide in it, then jump out on the missus, lots of fun


 it's pretty deep isn't it..could well be an option if I feel like inducing maximum amounts of dtok jai on some unwanted visitors.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> great fun these things, get yourself a snorkel, or bamboo tube (ninja style) and hide in it, then jump out on the missus, lots of fun


This would be the only reason I'd have one inside the house! :Smile: 

I can't stand them, they always smell funky and mozzies lay their lava in them. They're gross.

----------


## chassamui

Perhaps this is the solution/

http://trekandtrail.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_  id=15&zenid=aff29fad4311fe5377e9f8ebd6861a59

----------


## Nawty

A water container is essential in the bathroom...but ya could have made it a bit nicer than the normal square concrete thingy.....

This is our bathroom water vessel at the plantation, on the right...covered in stone and works very well.



As mentioned in here... https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...887-water.html (Water...)  ....save water...

----------


## vanfinkel

I took the liberty of fiddling about a bit with your farmhouse plan, hope you don't 
mind.

----------


## vanfinkel



----------


## English Noodles

^Good job, now go and have a fiddle around with my design in this thread, please. :Smile:  https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...s-a-house.html

----------


## vanfinkel

> ^Good job, now go and have a fiddle around with my design in this thread, please. https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...s-a-house.html


I try to give it a shot next week but I can't promise anything!

Do you have any measurements in meter or mm?

That would help a lot!

van Finkel

----------


## somtamslap

^ very clever, chap..a few alterations have been made since the initial plan but that's spot on..ta for the effort..

----------


## English Noodles

Just a total inside living space of between 180sqm and 220sqm. cheers!

----------

